# Red Alert 2: Menu Buttons/Main Menu animation bugs - NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M



## neogrant (Jul 24, 2009)

Laptop: Dell XPS L702X

Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M

WIN7 64 bit

All drivers up-to-date.

I have RA2 installed but have to alt tab out and back in again to see any buttons. If I want to go to the internet on RA2 I have to click where I know the button is, alt tab out, go back into RA2 and it will appear. Almost like I need to refresh the screen by alt tab'ing out.

Tried both CD and Multiplayer install from the XWIS servers. Compatibility tried, and running as admin.

No results, a bit stumped!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try running the game in a lower resolution and see if the buttons appear.


----------



## genius409 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, I had the same problem until I read on a thread to simply change your batery setting to high performance will do the trick and it actually works. click on the batery icon and go to more power options and select high performance and this will do the trick. hope that helped


----------



## Truepeace (Mar 18, 2012)

!! Look at my 100% working solution here:!! 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/red-alert-2-issue-637821-2.html#post3877174


----------

